# support group for kelowna, b.c.,canada and surrounding area



## awakening (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm interested in starting a support group in the Kelowna area. Anyone interested please leave me a message.


----------



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

We had our first meeting today, and although there are only two of us so far, at least there is a group in place for the region.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Why do I have to live in Prince George? We're so ****ing isolated up here.


----------



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

I actually like PG better than K-town.


----------

